# enlever la flèche d'un raccourcis



## ethan31 (7 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'enlever la flèche d'un raccourcis.


----------



## twinworld (7 Février 2009)

en redessinant son propre icône.


----------



## marctiger (7 Février 2009)

ethan31 a dit:


> Bonjour, je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'enlever la flèche d'un raccourcis.



Sans la flèche tu ne verrais pas la différence et tu risquerais de la supprimer ou de la déplacer par erreur.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Sans la flèche tu ne verrais pas la différence et tu risquerais de la supprimer ou de la déplacer par erreur.


et c'est arrivé à un de mes contacts qui avait changé les icones
et un jour , ce macuser chevronné  a viré l'original par erreur

depuis 
il a remis les petites fleches


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2009)

Il me semble que lorsqu'on crée un lien symbolique (méthode UNIX) le Finder a la délicatesse de ne pas mettre de flèche
(je ne peux pas vérifier asture ...)


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble que lorsqu'on crée un lien symbolique (méthode UNIX) le Finder a la délicatesse de ne pas mettre de flèche
> (je ne peux pas vérifier asture ...)



je viens de faire un petit ln -s mais non : la petite flèche est toujours présente.


----------



## PO_ (8 Février 2009)

et je viens de constater qu'on ne peux même pas siouxer (appliquer une ruse de sioux), même un copier coller de l'icône de l'application originale, ne fonctionne pas, enfin, il fonctionne mais rajoute la flèche. Même si on met l'icône d'une autre application, il y aura la flèche ...

rhaaaah ... j'aime pas quand la machine me résiste ...   

Cela dit, je préfère la présence de la ch'tite flèche car au moins on sait que l'on affaire à un alias ...  une connerie est si vite faite , les forums en sont remplis ...


----------



## marctiger (8 Février 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> et je viens de constater qu'on ne peux même pas siouxer (appliquer une ruse de sioux), même un copier coller de l'icône de l'application originale, ne fonctionne pas, enfin, il fonctionne mais rajoute la flèche. Même si on met l'icône d'une autre application, il y aura la flèche ...
> 
> rhaaaah ... j'aime pas quand la machine me résiste ...
> 
> Cela dit, je préfère la présence de la ch'tite flèche car au moins on sait que l'on affaire à un alias ...  une connerie est si vite faite , les forums en sont remplis ...



Pourquoi insister alors ?


----------



## PO_ (8 Février 2009)

rhooôôôô ....c'était juste pour voir si je pouvais pas aider. L'idée m'a titillé les neurones, et donc aussi sec, j'ai voulu la mettre en pratique ...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> rhooôôôô ....c'était juste pour voir si je pouvais pas aider. L'idée m'a titillé les neurones, et donc aussi sec, j'ai voulu la mettre en pratique ...


aussi sec?
va  humidifier et te prendre un ti punch gingembre
( et pour faire glisser avec rougaille saucisse)
et d'ici peu t'auras oublié


----------



## PO_ (8 Février 2009)

Marrant que tu dises ça, car à midi, j'étais chez un pote qui avait un rhum arrangé Gingembre. J'ai pas pu le finir, tellement il était hard en gingembre ... Je sais, je suis une petite nature ... plutôt whisky, d'ailleurs, (et du (très) bon de préférence). 

Et en plus, le aussi sec, n'est pas trop de circonstance, vu qu'on a un cyclone qui nous tourne autour tel un vautour autour d'un bestiau agonisant ....


----------



## ethan31 (11 Février 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Sans la flèche tu ne verrais pas la différence et tu risquerais de la supprimer ou de la déplacer par erreur.



Normalement ceci ne devrait pas m'arriver car j'ai l'habitude de laisser marquer "alias" pour savoir que j'ai a faire a un raccourcis. Mais le truc c'est que cette flèche de raccourcis je l'aime pas trop, je trouve plus joli le petit icône tout seul !!

Donc pour le moment j'en conclu que personne n'a la solution car comme PO_ j'ai tester de coller un autre icône par dessus mais la flèche persiste !


----------



## marctiger (11 Février 2009)

ethan31 a dit:


> Normalement ceci ne devrait pas m'arriver car j'ai l'habitude de laisser marquer "alias" pour savoir que j'ai a faire a un raccourcis. Mais le truc c'est que cette flèche de raccourcis je l'aime pas trop, je trouve plus joli le petit icône tout seul !!
> 
> Donc pour le moment j'en conclu que personne n'a la solution car comme PO_ j'ai tester de coller un autre icône par dessus mais la flèche persiste !



Mais tu préfères voir l'inscription "alias" plutôt que cette petite flèche ? 
Quand à la solution, je crois que le Système est justement prévu pour empêcher ce genre de manip.


----------



## Nathalex (11 Février 2009)

Je ne sais si cette astuce est toujours d'actualité sous Leopard.....


----------



## marctiger (11 Février 2009)

Nathalex a dit:


> Je ne sais si cette astuce est toujours d'actualité sous Leopard.....



Cela date de 2005 mais peut-être ?
En tout cas je ne vais pas le tester juste pour voir, et puis je préfère tel-quel, c'est une bonne sécurité.


----------



## PO_ (11 Février 2009)

apparemment, d'après les commentaires dans le lien que tu as donné, on peut faire lla même chose, et beaucoup d'autres avec l'application CandyBar. 

Vérifier cependant qu'elle est compatible Léopard.


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2009)

Il y a une version de CandyBar pour Leopard (je l'ai )
Je déplace côté personnalisation, plus adapté.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Utiliser un fichier transparent.


----------



## ethan31 (13 Février 2009)

CandyBar permet peut etre d'enlever cette fameuse flèche mais le soucis c que je comprend rien a se logiciel. Je le trouve pas explicite et en plus il faut l'acheter ! 

Effectivement je préfère voir l'inscription "alias" plutôt que cette petite flèche, c'est peut être bizarre mais bon ...

C0rentin dit d'utiliser un fichier transparent. Mais de quoi s'agit il ?


----------



## da capo (14 Février 2009)

J'imagine qu'il propose de remplacer la ressource image "flèche" par une ressource image complètement transparente.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Un .png ou .icns transparent quoi !


----------



## ethan31 (14 Février 2009)

sa fonctionne ! nikel . merci a tous


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

On est là pour cela .


----------

